# Glenroyal Leisure Centre Maynooth



## highly (3 Aug 2011)

Hi All

I've just moved to the area and am thinking about joining the glenroyal - mainly for the pool use - am pregnant so won't be using the gym. 

I'd be taking my little boy swimming once or twice a week and then would probably use the adult only pool at least once a week myself.

They're currently doing a deal of €150 for 3 months which is fine for me as it works out per swim.

However, has anyone any experience of the leisure centre? The staff seemed very nice and it looks good - but personal experiences would be great.

Thanks


----------



## BillK (3 Aug 2011)

Mrs K and I have used the Glenroyal leisure centre on many occasions and we think it's great.


----------



## shesells (3 Aug 2011)

€50 a month for 3 swims a week :O That sounds crazy to me in these times!


----------



## highly (3 Aug 2011)

I was paying 5.50 per swim in Dublin and it's the closest pool to me - otherwise it's going to eat into petrol costs! And far cheaper than Johnstown house in Enfield which is also close - now THAT is mad money!!


----------



## niceoneted (3 Aug 2011)

What were you getting in Johnstown house? I just got a month for €35. I think that is brill. I intend using it for about 4/5 days a week for the month.


----------



## john martin (4 Aug 2011)

We have been using Glen Royal for years and find it very good. Best to pay every 3 months rather than yearly as you might skip the occasional month for holidays or other reasons. The gym is good and you will probably use it in the future.


----------



## highly (4 Aug 2011)

niceoneted - how did you get €35 a month - i actually threw out the info but it was close to €70 in Johnstown House?? is that a 12 month deal?


----------



## BillK (4 Aug 2011)

niceoneted said:


> What were you getting in Johnstown house? I just got a month for €35. I think that is brill. I intend using it for about 4/5 days a week for the month.


 
Mrs K and I have stayed at the Johnstown House hotel (assuming that it's the Marriott) on several occasions on our trips to Ireland and were always able to get a deal.
Staying there of course gives free access to the spa and all facilities.
Very comfortable hotel.


----------



## niceoneted (4 Aug 2011)

Highly, I just paid for the one month. My membership lapsed earlier in the summer and I hadn't been well so waited until now to get it. 
I think the €35 might be off peak /corporate rate - if there are a lot from your company/club I think.


----------



## Thirsty (6 Aug 2011)

I had a dim memory that there was a swimming pool in Maynooth University so I googled it - and I was right! 

[broken link removed]


----------

